# Any Ducks



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Dabblers are nearly non existant. Just a few evey time out but today.
Not a single Mallard, Glad, Just Merganser today. 
You guys hiding them at your place?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

owen , whered ya get the merg? didn't even fire a shot this week .


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I used to duck hunt Mosquito every year, 2-3 times a week. Once I saw the first merganser, thats all I'd see the rest of the year.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Cleveland harbor was polluted with them Friday.
I shot up as box of shells trying to catch up with them.
They were on that southwest wind just a gettin it. I had to wait for a slow one with 1 shot left and just 4 birds to show for it.


----------

